# Corsair Carbide 330R (Verbesserungsvorschläge)



## bad_beaver (23. Dezember 2013)

*Corsair Carbide 330R (Verbesserungsvorschläge)*

Hi,

also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass das Gehäuse zum dem Preis einfach super ist.
Toll verarbeitet, sehr schick, nette Features (Staubfilter usw.).

Kleine Kritikpunkte:

1. man benötigt beim Einbau eines mATX-Boards 2 Distanzhalter. (Es liegt aber nur einer bei)

2. Die Montagelöcher für 2,5" Platten sind zu nahe am Rand der Schnellmontagerahmen 
    dadurch muss erst einer der Entkopplungsgummis entfernt werden. Durch Bohrungen 
    im Zentrum des Montagerahmen könnte man sich das sparen

3. Der Abstand zwischen Mainboardtray und Rückwand könnte noch 0,5 - 1,0cm größer sein
    dann ließen sich Kabel besser verstauen. Positiv: Eines der wenigen Gehäuse, bei dem 
    der 4/8 Pin Mainboardstecker hinter dem Mainboardtray geführt werden kann

4. ein Wechselrahmen für weitere interne 5,25" Erweiterungen hinter dem Frontlüfter.
    Dann könnte ich mehr Festplatten mit dem Scythe Vibe-Fixer entkoppeln

Ansonsten ein TOP-Gehäuse!

Freundliche Grüße und Frohe Feiertage


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 330R (Verbesserungsvorschläge)*

Hi bad_beaver,

vielen Dank für deine Kritik. Ich werde diese unseren Gehäusegurus zukommen lassen.

Schön das du ansonsten viel Freude mit dem 330R hast. 

Viele Grüße!


----------

